# G5 : lecteur CD est en panne



## sorwell (19 Janvier 2009)

Voilà mon problème : lorsque j'introduis un CD audio ou un CD-rom, genre d'installation, dans mon lecteur, il tourne (avec un bruit relativement désagréable, un peu saccadé), et finit par ressortir au bout de 15 secondes, sans qu'il soit monté sur bureau ou rien.
Ca fait quelques jours que c'est comme ça, les CD qui marchaient très bien avant ne sont plus reconnus.
Par contre si les DVD sont toujours lus...
Je vous avoue que je suis un peu perdu...

J'ai un G5 sur mac OS 10.2.8 (si si ça existe encore)


----------



## boninmi (19 Janvier 2009)

Ca peut se changer (chercher sur le net pour un tutoriel).


----------



## sorwell (19 Janvier 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Ca peut se changer (chercher sur le net pour un tutoriel).


Oui mais bon, en même temps, puisqu'il marche bien pour les DVD, il devrait pouvoir marcher pour les CD...
Arf.
(parce si je peux ne pas le changer, hein...)

J'y pense, est-ce que ça pourrait avoir un lien avec l'Itunes 6 que j'ai installé y'a pas longtemps ?

(je suis notamment embêté par le fait que je viens d'acheter un Ipod, et que sans le CD d'installation, bin est pas installé et pis bin il marche pas...)


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Janvier 2009)

Ton lecteur est surement HS (lentille CD dead), c'est facilement remplaçable sur un Powermac G5 (si ton mac est bien un Powermac G5, mais je pense que oui car c'est le seul Mac G5 qui est été vendue avec Mac OS X 10.2

PS : J'espère que tu n'as pas un nouvelle iPod car tu devras migrer vers Tiger (10.4) pour l'utiliser à cause de iTune 8

Voila


----------



## boninmi (20 Janvier 2009)

sorwell a dit:


> Oui mais bon, en même temps, puisqu'il marche bien pour les DVD, il devrait pouvoir marcher pour les CD...
> Arf.
> (parce si je peux ne pas le changer, hein...)


Une solution alternative peut être l'achat d'un lecteur externe (chez MacWay par exemple), ce qui te permettrait de conserver le lecteur interne pour les DVD s'il marche bien.


----------

